# St. Louis--MO



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

Anyone need an extra plow or back-up in the St. Louis area?


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

................................


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*Looking for work*

Is there anyone that needs an extra truck and salter is the St. Louis area?

I lost one of my bigger accounts over a lowballer and looking for more work.

I have my own insurance and access to salt if needed.

$20-$30 an hour


----------



## redhawk31 (Dec 1, 2006)

*sub in saint louis*

I have 30+ lawn accounts to plow in Saint Louis. Mostly residential. I am not set up to do it myself. If you are a trustworthy, hard-working guy maybe we can work something out.


----------

